# Munich Hotel Recommendations Needed



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

Picking up my 335is in Munich and need a recommendation re a hotel that is convenient to the Welt, the drop-off point and central to restaurants, cultural activities, etc. 

I have a lot of Marriott points and am leaning toward either the Marriott Courtyard or the Renaissance Hotel. Both are equally convenient to the City Center and have UBahn access. The Renaissance is a full service hotel and requires more points but it has gotten some poor reviews for purportedly not being updated inside. 

Anyone have a recent experience with either hotel?


----------



## CC Brown (Jan 29, 2010)

I just got back from 5 days at the Courtyard. It is 1 1/2 blocks from train station. The area around the hotel is not first class but They were very helpful at the hotel and I would stay there again. I did get a good rate and I stayed there instead of the other Marriott's because we did use the trains several times and the Hop-on Hop-off bus.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

My wife and I stayed at the Renaissance in May '08 and it was fine. Not overly fancy but not bad at all. Rooms are a little tight but that's not unusual. The Nordfiedhof U-Bahn entrance is right outside and it's just a short walk to Englischer Garten. Hotel had a good restaurant but, if you're staying on points, you have to pay for the breakfast.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

I like Le Meridien across from the train station.


----------



## Billy Mays (Aug 17, 2010)

I stayed in the Mandarin Oriental. It was great.


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone stay at Exquisit Hotel?


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

I stayed at the Mercure Hotel.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I've stayed at the Marriott, Renaissance and Mandarin Oriental. I recommend the MO:bling::bling:

The Renaissance was way out of date in 2005, and must be even worse now. On the other hand the Marriott was always fine and got an full remodel around 2007-2008


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I stayed at the Movenpick for 3 weeks for work, it's right by the Munich Airport. The memorable thing about it was the breakfast buffet which is the best I've had in the world. But maybe that's common in Germany.  It was like $18 though, ouch.


----------



## zerbitini (Jan 31, 2010)

We stayed at the Renaissance in May '10, and it was fine - especially for $65 per night! As pointed out (above) it is right next to the U-Bahn station which was very convenient. The desk staff was very helpful, and there is a nice bakery around the corner for coffee and breakfast. We'd stay there again. 

Good luck!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Courtyard is newer. Renaissance is further away. If you want good hotel at a good location, choose the following: Sofitel, Le Meridien, Kempinski, Charles Hotel, Cortiina, Bayerischer........of course they are more pricey. I am sure I miss a few here and there. May be Courtyard is your choice especially using Marriott points.


----------



## maver (Jul 26, 2005)

I've stayed at the Renaissance the last two Decembers. It's a serviceable hotel. Nothing special, but easily pricelineable for $60-$70/night. Parking is about 10 euros/night. It has it's plusses. If you want luxury, this isn't it.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

At the Marriott or Renaissance I wouldn't pay for parking..the street is perfect. I do also like the bakery on the corner for breakfast.


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like the consensus is the Marriott Hotel, given that I want to pay with points. It is the same category as the Renaissance but looks much nicer. 

Not to be paranoid but can I trust my new Bimmer to the streets? (LOL).


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

RBinDC said:


> Looks like the consensus is the Marriott Hotel, given that I want to pay with points. It is the same category as the Renaissance but looks much nicer.
> 
> Not to be paranoid but can I trust my new Bimmer to the streets? (LOL).


The Marriott is much nicer and about a 2min walk from rennaisance. The ren is closer to the ubahn but is on a pedestrian street so parking is a little farther. Marriott you can park right outside and it's a small quiet residential street with apartment buildings on the other side and no traffic. The Marriott is Also very good for using the lufthansa shuttle bus from the airport much easier and the Same or cheaper than sbahn and ubahn. See if the points are worth it because the hotel is about $70-85 on priceline with taxes.


----------



## tschryver (Mar 11, 2003)

I have booked the 4 Points Sheraton that appears to be across the street from the Welt... anybody stayed there? I have a ton of Starwood points that I'd like to use, so it seemed like a convenient choice, but am wondering if I would be better off spending more points for the Meridien near the hauptbanhof, for example.


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

I also booked the 4 points Sheraton for an October ED. I selected it due to its location, not necessarily because of its ambiance. But, I never stayed there b/4 so it might be quite nice Previously stayed at Ren in late '05. It was disappointing, however, not to expensive.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

RBinDC said:


> Looks like the consensus is the Marriott Hotel, given that I want to pay with points. It is the same category as the Renaissance but looks much nicer.
> 
> Not to be paranoid but can I trust my new Bimmer to the streets? (LOL).


We stayed there in June. :thumbup:
+1 on the bakery a block down, excellent and the prices are good.
Germans from what I've seen tend to be alot more respectful of other peoples cars (you don't see door dings _ever_), so I would not have any worries about parking on a quiet side straße.


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

lilskel said:


> The Marriott is much nicer and about a 2min walk from rennaisance. The ren is closer to the ubahn but is on a pedestrian street so parking is a little farther. Marriott you can park right outside and it's a small quiet residential street with apartment buildings on the other side and no traffic. The Marriott is Also very good for using the lufthansa shuttle bus from the airport much easier and the Same or cheaper than sbahn and ubahn. See if the points are worth it because the hotel is about $70-85 on priceline with taxes.


I just checked Priceline and also the Marriott website. Your advice paid off.

The first night (a Sunday) was $300 on Priceline and about the same on the Marriott website so I used points (Cat 5 hotel = 25,000). However, the last two nights (Friday and Saturday) were 98 Euros (about $130). Clearly I am better paying for those and saving the points.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I am in the Marriott right now, paid $65 by bidding for 4 star hotel in Munich on price line. Thanks Bee-wang


----------

